# Plants v Zombies 2



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2012)

Its a nice 30mb game so I'm down for it.

And that rumor about an FPS PvZ game sounds retarded. I mean, you're just standing there and shooting zombies in a straight line.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es0vwIL1eNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (May 6, 2013)

It's about time  can't wait to get it on my phone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

still an EA game, so i will just pirate this mother


----------



## Stumpy (May 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> still an EA game, so i will just pirate this mother


Fuck you.

Support good games regardless of its publisher. Popcap gives Jeff Green a paycheck, so that is reason enough for me to like them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> Support good games regardless of its publisher. Popcap gives Jeff Green a paycheck, so that is reason enough for me to like them.



I will chop off my balls before giving EA a dime.. I could've gone into homebrew a long time ass ago, but decided to support the games I like by buying them. So yeah, Fuck You.. and Fuck EA, you can both eat shit for all I give a darn 

PS: I will seed that shit


----------



## MCTDread (May 6, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Shut up and take my money Popcap. Plants vs Zombies was a game I spent way too much time in.



Khris said:


> still an EA game, so i will just pirate this mother



You are aware that people that think like you are the reason EA implements all its DRM right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Shut up and take my money Popcap. Plants vs Zombies was a game I spent way too much time in.
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that people that think like you are the reason EA implements all its DRM right?



you shoulda read more under that post 

I am usually one that supports devs/publishers by buying their products.. but EA are evil, so fuck em


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> you shoulda read more under that post
> 
> I am usually one that supports devs/publishers by buying their products.. but EA are evil, so fuck em



I read.

But the fact that you support some developers doesn't give you the right to steal from others. Just don't play the game if you don't want to support EA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I read.
> 
> But the fact that you support some developers doesn't give you the right to steal from others. Just don't play the game if you don't want to support EA.



I don't wanna get into the argument of "Pirating is not steal" but I wanna play the game but not pay for those evil fucks." 

Pretty Simple


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> I don't wanna get into the argument of "Pirating is not steal" but I wanna play the game but not pay for those evil fucks."
> 
> Pretty Simple



Yeah but see if you don't want to pay the people that make the game, then you don't get to play the game. You aren't entitled to their labor just because.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Yeah but see if you don't want to pay the people that make the game, then you don't get to play the game. You aren't entitled to their labor just because.



Yes but if I pay, EA gets 15 dollars richer. FUCK THAT


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yes but if I pay, EA gets 15 dollars richer. FUCK THAT



Then don't play the game and don't pay them 15 dollars. 

Also you are probably only making EA 5 dollars richer, the rest goes to pay for the costs of making the game and advertising and what not.

If you want to encourage a companies good behavior, you buy the games you like how they handle, and simply don't play the games they don't.

Their ain't gonna be any always online drm on a popcap game.


----------



## steveht93 (May 7, 2013)

I think the EA hate is going out of hand lately. I agree with platinum 100%,just buy what ever game you think is good and ignore the rotten ones. 

You guys need to chill and play the good games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

> Also you are probably only making EA 5 dollars richer, the rest goes to pay for the costs of making the game and advertising and what not.


Yes, instead I can make another company 5 dollars richer, a company that doesn't want to suck my soul(and wallet) while playing their games.



> If you want to encourage a companies good behavior, you buy the games you like how they handle, and simply don't play the games they don't.


fuck that, i am the consumer.. if EA gonna treat me like trash, am gonna treat them worse than that.



> Their ain't gonna be any always online drm on a popcap game.



many mobile games have microtransactions though, you know EA gonna leech of off that..



steveht93 said:


> I think the EA hate is going out of hand lately. I agree with platinum 100%,just buy what ever game you think is good and *ignore the rotten ones. *


erm.. i am not mad popcap i am mad at EA. 

EA as whole are rotten.. 




> You guys need to chill and play the good games.



who said I am not gonna play them? am playing this one, am just not buying it


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

> many mobile games have microtransactions though, you know EA gonna leech of off that..



That's how mobile games make money. I don't buy them, but they aren't targeted at me. 



Khris said:


> fuck that, i am the consumer.. if EA gonna treat me like trash, am gonna treat them worse than that.



Why should EA even begin to care about you? You outright stated you will never buy anything from them no matter what they do.

You aren't the consumer if you don't consume .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> That's how mobile games make money. I don't buy them, but they aren't targeted at me.


can you even grasp why microtransactions are burden? i am not talking about mobile games.. but microtransactions are basically pay for achievements, which is very anti-gaming to begin with. 




> Why should EA even begin to care about you? *You outright stated you will never buy anything from them no matter what they do.*
> 
> You aren't the consumer if you don't consume .



if I atleast see them making an effort than maybe I will.. but we both know that's a pipedream


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> can you even grasp why microtransactions are burden? i am not talking about mobile games.. but microtransactions are basically pay for achievements, which is very anti-gaming to begin with.



Optional micro transactions are not the problem, ones that are required obviously are. They are two different beasts. EA has so far stuck to the former, no one is forcing you to buy them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 7, 2013)

both of u guys make good points, and it's easy to fall on one side or the other of that argument.  

just look at what ea did to sim city , a game i was looking forward to forever.

and if they screw this game up? cmon man, once they take ur money u can't get it back, so they bone people on purpose.  

but i do prefer to pay for my entertainment whenever possible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Optional micro transactions are not the problem, ones that are required obviously are. They are two different beasts. EA has so far stuck to the former, no one is forcing you to buy them.



if done by big companies sure it is a big problem.. if it kicks off it will be the norm, and thus paying money will be equal to beating the game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2013)

Free-to-play with microtransactions.

EA son.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone played it yet? Is it any good? Have to wait for it to come to Android


----------

